# Liberar LG GB230 para movistar argentina



## aquienbuscabas (Abr 4, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un celular LG GB230 para MOVISTAR argentina y quiero liberarlo para q asi pueda usarlo con la compania personal tambien de argentina.

mi imei es : 354362039655861 

necesito el codigo de unlock

me poodrian decirlo como conseguirlo?

desde ya muchas gracias 

aclaro q lo quiero liberar, no lo quiero desbloquear solo quieor q me lea otra empresa, NO cambiar el imei


----------

